#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-11
<zillah> hi all
<CaseyM> I have not been able to make one of these Tuesday chats, until tonight.  Been on my calendar since... let's see... April 13, 2010.  That is sad.  How active is the channel normally?  Is there are general flow of conversation?
<CaseyM> Is anyone else unfortunate enough to have a Broadcom BCM4311?  11.04 upgrade broke it again.  Worked fine out of the box on last 2-3 releases.  (My daughter is furious that we broke her laptop while upgrading.)  None of the fixes I've found online have worked for us.
<kwadroke> suspend issues?
<CaseyM> Nope, not even lighting up the wireless light.
<CaseyM> Radio is on.  The network manager alerts each time we turn it on or off.
<CaseyM> So, it's seeing the Fn-F2.  We've tried the restricted driver that ships as parted of the additional drivers.  We've tried the fwcutter method.  We've also tried the 10.10 driver and pinning the release to avoid upgrading.  Notta.
<CaseyM> I just sent an email to the NWALUG about this meetup.  I do not recall ever seeing it announced there.  Several new folks have been trying to get meetings going up here again.
<CaseyM> In Fayetteville, AR btw.
<CaseyM> Hmm, a little more digging has turned up this... http://lists.debian.org/debian-qa-packages/2010/11/msg00022.html
<CaseyM> We do have the dual card version (BCM4401 for wired, BCM4311 for wireless).
<CaseyM> How did everyone upgrade to 11.04?  We did one full installation (Kubuntu 32-bit) and one upgrade from 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 (Kubuntu 64-bit).  Suprisingly, the 64-bit double upgrade worked flawlessly and the fresh install has given all the trouble.
<DoubleB> Fresh  install
<kwadroke> i've done fresh installs and upgrades. most seemed to work fine
<avleen> better late than never. hi guys :)
<CaseyM> Hello!
<CaseyM> For those still hanging about, where in Arkansas are you joining from?  Fayetteville, here.
<kwadroke> Conway here
<CaseyM> Not sure if you remember me, we go way back.  I moved from Conway 6 years or so ago.
<CaseyM> I helped Ryan with the original CARLUG founding.
<kwadroke> ok
<CaseyM> Also the Conway.pm Perl Mongers group.
<kwadroke> didn't know there was a perl group
<CaseyM> I ran it for 5-6 years.  No one was interested in keeping it going after I left.  So, we closed up shop when I moved.
<CaseyM> Wahoo!!!  I finally got this BCM4311 going.  Man, that was a PAIN.
<CaseyM> Now the final test, a reboot...
<CaseyM> Sweet.  Only problem is that the radio is not coming on at boot.  I can deal with that.  Daughter went to bed a while back, she'll be thrilled when she finds out it's working.  Now, she can finish installing software.
<CaseyM> Ok.
<CaseyM> Between my last post and this one, I set up the printer and printed a test page.
<CaseyM> I LOVE Brother printers.
<Ahmuck-Sr> :)
<CaseyM> Seriously, they just work with Linux.
<kwadroke> haven't really tried any yet
<CaseyM> I got a Brother MFC-9320CW on sale from Buy.com.  Wireless networking color LED printer.
<CaseyM> Check this page out...
<CaseyM> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<CaseyM> Brother's Linux drivers page.
<CaseyM> Plus, they have an Android app.  I can print/scan from my phone.
<CaseyM> Have to be connected to Wifi, but still pretty sweet.  Has come in handy once or twice.
<kwadroke> cool
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-05-09
<kwadroke> anyone here for chatnight yet?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-05-08
<TommyT> hello?
<TommyT> @JonathanD are you at the keyboard?
<TommyT> Curious why there are no logs after http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/30/%23ubuntu-us-ar.html
<TommyT> I've tried talking to ubuntulog2 but no response, as always.
<TommyT> OH well. sorry I missed the chat night again.
<TommyT> gotta go.
<JonathanD> I am now :
